# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  A quand un tuto sur Northguard ?

## shagery

Bonjour Izual,

Ca fait un moment que je guette une nouvelle apparition d'un tuto sur le sympathique "Northguard" de Shiro Games. Le titre est dispo sur instant gaming depuis février de cette année, et toujours rien dans Biendébuter.net.
Il est pourtant très sympa. C'est un 4X, issu d'un croisement entre Banished pour les aspects gestion et the Settlers pour l'aspect graphique. La prise en main est assez complexe avec les différents modes de victoire et j'apprécierai que Canard pc le fasse découvrir à tous les canards qui aiment ce type de jeux. Voili, voilou...

----------


## Izual

Salut,

Tous les jeux, même les plus sympas, n'ont pas eu droit à un guide sur Biendébuter.net, faute de temps surtout. Là, en plus, c'est la mauvaise période : le site est en hiatus en attendant son intégration au site Canard PC.

----------


## Lucas06

Merci de l'information je ne l'avais pas lue.
Preneur également de ce tuto, j'adooore ce jeu (depuis les premiers jours en early access) mais je suis incroyablement nul, c'est très exigent !

Merci à vous d'avoir lancé le sujet et expliqué pourquoi cela risque de prendre du temps, si ce tuto voit le jour.

----------


## Loner

Salut,

Pour avoir fait quelques parties avec chacun des camps lors de sa sortie, ce jeu est sympathique un couple d'heures. Au delà j'ai eu la sensation de tourner en rond.

----------


## Paltorn

Un guide sur BienDebuter.net ce serait vraiment top  ::ninja::

----------


## Obito

oui ej suis completement d'accord, il faudrait un guide afin de ne pas perdre de temps en recherche inutile
Par ailleurs j'avais déjà cherché mais en vain, si il y'a des sources fiables, je suis preneur
Par avance merci.

----------

